# Cancer in Dogs



## dacia (Oct 15, 2008)

Cancer in dogs affects the skin, bone, and other organs. Some are slow growing and some progress very rapidly. There are effective treatments for many types of cancers, and research is regularly identifying new ones. Early diagnosis has a significant effect on the success of treatment.Mammary tumors(cancer) are the most common tumors in female dogs who have not been spayed. Mammary tumors can be small, simple nodules or large, aggressive, metastatic growths. With early detection and prompt treatment, even some of the more serious tumors can be successfully treated. Cats also suffer from mammary tumors.
--------------------------

Dacia

Guaranteed ROI


----------

